# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Ciklus i menga

## lolao52

Prije poroda dobila bi svakih 28-30 dana i umjereno curila, poslije poroda ciklus mi se produzio 36-40 dana i curim obilno. Drugi dan od menge ne idem nigdje jer mi za sat vremena procure i tampon i ulozak i sad mi menga traje  7 dana a prije 5.
Sad je proslo i tih 40 dana a ja jos nisam dobila a nisam trudna.
Ima koja slicna iskustva?

I jedno pitanje, zanima me dali koja zna za neku kontracepciju sto se ugradi u nadlakticu?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Anci

Kad si rodila, dojiš li?

----------


## lolao52

Rodila sam prije 7 mj i ne dojim.

----------


## Anci

Sori, ne znam onda.
Znam da zbog dojenja ciklusi budu zbrkani.

----------


## lolao52

Niko nista, hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## djuli

meni se isto ciklus produzio s 28 na 39 dana i sad mi kasni menga vec 14 dana neznam jesam li trudna nisam radila test (cekam ponedeljak)

Kolika je vjerojatnost da sam zatrudnila ako je mm malo "pobjeglo" (iako on misli da nije)?

----------


## žuža

ja sm dobila prvu  nakon 4 mj. a drugu evo čekam kasni 5 dana po starom izračunjavanju,ali još uvijek dojim pa valjda zato :/

----------


## žuža

> Kolika je vjerojatnost da sam zatrudnila ako je mm malo "pobjeglo" (iako on misli da nije)?



ako je, imaš veliku vjerovatnost  :Wink:

----------

